# sleep regression at 13 months?



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i've heard this is a common time for sleep problems. DD has been sick, and is also teething, and is just now 13 months old. she's gone from being very close to STTN, sometimes actually STTN 8 hours(!), to waking 5-6 times per night. she is waking crying, too









we co-sleep and i nurse her back to sleep. we also have been giving her tylenol when she's really hard to settle. i feel like something must be hurting. she very rarely cries when she wakes if i am next to her, and now she is crying every time and flopping around like "i want to sleep but i just CAN'T get comfy!"

it's sad.

i took her in to the doc yesterday--ears are clear, throat is fine, he thinks she just had a bit of a virus that is on its way out. the only symptoms were a mild-moderate fever, lethargy, clinginess, sleepiness (but crappy sleeping!).

i think i'll try the chiro here soon. we go pretty regularly.

any other ideas, or is this just a teething/milestone (just started walking ~2 weeks ago)/sick thing that should pass in a couple weeks? if you had a sleep regression at 13 months, how long did it last?

thanks!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Plain and simple -it's her _teeth_. My DD was a serious mess from about 13-16 months, we got no sleep. She had been waking about once a night, then she was back to "being just like a newborn". I'm sure there are more mamas who will say the same thing. I used to go to a different AP forum and almost all the mamas experienced the same thing, so many said, my 13 month old is acting like a newborn. Nursing constantly, fussing, waking all the time. I really thought I wasn't going to make it through, it was pretty rough there for awhile, plus DD got like 3 colds at the same time. Teething is just awful for the whole family, not just the LO. Sorry.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

so you're saying i'm in for MONTHS of this? oh, my.
























just out of curiosity, how many teeth did nora have when this all started? (i love the name nora, btw.) stella had 6 teeth, just popped the 7th a couple days ago.

teething did pretty much wreck sleep for us from 6-9 months, so i should've guessed it would do this again


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a month behind you, and DD's sleep just tanked. Not necessarily nursing like a newborn, but awake and wanting to pop on and off the boob for 1.5-2 hours in the wee hours of the morning. Figuring out her naps was already getting rough as she still just barely needs 2 - now it's insane b/c it depends on how tired she is first thing in the morning after her disturbed night! I'm just so







:

DD just popped teeth 7 & 8, I think she's right on the cusp of starting to walk, and I've noticed all sorts of cognitive leaps... Yay for her







but I'm so tired!!


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

DD just hit 14 months and we experienced this same thing last month. She hasn't had any new teeth pop out since early May but I know there are others lurking below the surface. Things have gotten better over the past few days or so (KNOCKING ON WOOD!!!).

BTW, she only has 3 teeth and they came in on May 1, May 3, and May 7.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, it was the first name DH and I both liked(boy or girl). Anyway she had all 8 of the front teeth, last May she popped in 6 in a month







:, that was rough, and she dropped both her naps that month too(eventually she gained back a nice pm one, but geez that month about did me in).

She got her 1 year molars at pretty much 1 year, then those darned eye teeth took freakin months to come in, it literally felt like an eternity, most days were just LOOOONNGG.....They did really take about 3 month to come in. The pinnacle was that they came in when we were vacationing in Mexico, talk about an interesting trip. Now she has been working on her 2 year molars for at least 3-4 months, it can be so tiring. Although I realize now that if she is just fussing, and complaining at night we just give her ibuprofen because it makes her feel so much better. At first I didn't really want to, but when she just keeps whining, complaining it is obvious that she is in pain. It literally takes 15 minutes after giving it to her and she is asleep. that's what we've done, otherwise it was "momma the pacifier" and no one got any sleep. She's weaned now, although sometimes she gets a bottle with water in it at night.

I hope you can get some sleep. I know I didn't sleep well for those couple months. Good luck.


----------



## anjie (Jul 8, 2006)

wow I'm feeling very comforted reading all of the posts here. I am dealing with my 12 month old daughters crap sleeping habits lately. She was doing ok with things (and i mean that lightly) then got a some wack virus a few weeks ago and here I am back to the horrid night routine. constant movement, kicking, stretching, yelling, sitting up in bed fussing etc. I was living for months on 2-4 hours of broken up sleep a night and then I would get one night every couple of weeks where I could sleep a straight 3-4 un interrupted. We are back to the constant interrupted sleep again. I feel like I'll never get out of that pattern. My almost 4 year old son sleeps in another bed with his father otherwise the whole family would be grouching at each other all day. I keep reminding myself that they are only small for such a short time and some day I'll wish I had these days back. I would love one more child too but then I think HOLY COW more sleepless night???!! It just must be development and teeth. My daughter was one month early and I think soooo much is happening developmentally it must be hard for her to chill out even during sleep.

sigh...someday I'll be sleeping soundly.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anjie* 
wow I'm feeling very comforted reading all of the posts here. I am dealing with my 12 month old daughters crap sleeping habits lately. She was doing ok with things (and i mean that lightly) then got a some wack virus a few weeks ago and here I am back to the horrid night routine. constant movement, kicking, stretching, yelling, sitting up in bed fussing etc. I was living for months on 2-4 hours of broken up sleep a night and then I would get one night every couple of weeks where I could sleep a straight 3-4 un interrupted. We are back to the constant interrupted sleep again. I feel like I'll never get out of that pattern. My almost 4 year old son sleeps in another bed with his father otherwise the whole family would be grouching at each other all day. I keep reminding myself that they are only small for such a short time and some day I'll wish I had these days back. I would love one more child too but then I think HOLY COW more sleepless night???!! It just must be development and teeth. My daughter was one month early and I think soooo much is happening developmentally it must be hard for her to chill out even during sleep.

sigh...someday I'll be sleeping soundly.









wanted to update, especially for you mamas going through the same thing at the same age...so i took her to the chiro yesterday, and he said her neck/cranial bones were kind of out of whack, and he adjusted her. then we came home and she took a 3 hour nap. last night was much better. she still woke up more than she had been waking before this regression started (maybe 3-4 times), but it wasn't quite AS much, and she wasn't crying/screaming (which is so stressful and disconcerting to a mama







), and was very easy to settle with nursing.

let's hope the badness has been mitigated somewhat









also wanted to add, my mom recently had some dental work done and is allergic to ibuprofen so asked if she could take tylenol for pain. the dentist told her tylenol doesn't really do jack for dental pain, so i'm thinking we should stick to baby motrin (when something is REALLY needed) for the nighttime teething pain. it worked so much better than tylenol when we tried it!


----------

